# What style of chandelier to complement this candleabra?



## green.willow (Dec 17, 2010)

I am moving to the southwest. I have a candlelabra I really love and hope to use in the new house. I think it looks great with my current dining room chandelier. However the new house will have more of a southwest feel to it and I will be getting a darker, more rustic dining table than the one in the photo. So what kind of chandelier would you folks recommend for the new place that will go well with my candelabra?


----------



## green.willow (Dec 17, 2010)

Also, the table and dining room will be smaller and less open than the one in the photo. I am torn between something airy to lighten things up or something solid like the candlelabra.


----------



## green.willow (Dec 17, 2010)

I've added 3 chandeliers I like in different styles to my album. Tell me what you think will look best with my candlelabra.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like #2... there are a lot out there in the darker tone, to go with
the darker furniture you are going to get.


----------

